# lovely green water



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

So I have had my tanks for quite some time now and haven't really had an algae problem mug with it. Well in my new house I have one very large window that really unless I keep my blinds closed all day have lift shine on my tanks. There is no where but my bedroom to put them due to lame roommates so now needless to say they are turnin quite green. Last time I had a slight problem I did a 50% water change and put some drops in to kill it. This has not worked this time. I am hoping for some miracle cure, even though I can betthere isn't one. Any thoughts would be helpful and very appreciated.
Andy


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

you could try the black out method, for a few days with no food, i did this once with black brush algae my tank was covered where you couldnt see any of the objects in it, I trusted my mom to come over and take care of my dogs and fish turns out she was dumping food in and never turned off the lights for the whole three weeks i was gone, so i just threw a blanket over it and didnt feed the fish and within a few days the fish had almost ate all the brush algae and the green/brown looking algae just died off.

But i also have a 55g that is in my living room that is hit by sun all day from two big windows, that is why i decided to go with a heavily planted tank, so durring the days i dont turn the lights on it cause it gets anough sunlight to see just fine in there, and at night i turn it on for about 5-7 hours matters when i go to bed, and my tank is crystal clear with my plants and pleco i dont even have to use my magnet glass cleaner.


----------



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

I will try that. I did it for today and only to discover that in my 10 gallon tank I have little lime sand flee looking buggars all in it. This is the second time I have had them and the last time I had a spare tank I could put the fish in to deep clean my tank. That is not an option this time as I have no spare tank. I am not sure what to do now. Its nice to have green bug infested water.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

To prevent this in the future, you could put a background on the tanks, which will keep the outdoor light out of the tank for the most part.


----------

